# Navy League Question



## startbutton (28 May 2007)

_(before i start i just wanted to say im Mrs. Startbutton, so if i say something stupid please dont let it reflect on my Hubby. Thank you)[/i

I was just wondering if anyone can tell me if there is a Navy League Cadet Corps in the Petawawa/ Pembroke area.

Our Son is currently with #24 NLCC Chambly, and we will be (99% sure) posted to Petawawa this fall, and I know he will want to continue with NLCC, as he still has 2 years till he can go Army Cadets.

Thank you kindly for your time.
Kindest Regards,
Mrs Startbutton 

_


----------



## navymich (28 May 2007)

If you google "navy league" you will get a link that can lead you to the divisions across Canada.  It wasn't working for me though, for Ontario.  However, checking out www.cadets.ca, it shows army for Petawawa and air and army for Pembroke.  No navy.


----------



## Rocketryan (28 May 2007)

Had trouble with navy league website. Works but its confusing. So I used google and I got this.

http://www3.sympatico.ca/lar.richardson/ontario.htm


----------



## startbutton (28 May 2007)

THank you very much for the info..i aswell have been to the NLCC website, but it has changed alot in the past year, and no longer lists the individual Corps...
My son will NOT be happy...wish there was Junior Army Cadets lol...


----------

